# 1971 Schwinn pea picker krate sting ray coaster with 5 speed



## oskisan (Mar 7, 2015)

This is an interesting little beast... I just wonder how you are suppose to stop (fall down or use your feet?? Perhaps they made 5 speed coaster brakes at one time?) I guess the drive to try and create a clone of a krate is higher than the need to make it ride-able.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/4914282600.html


----------



## vincev (Mar 7, 2015)

Maybe they thought they could downshift like a car.


----------



## oskisan (Mar 7, 2015)

Never thought of that... That is just too funny!!!



vincev said:


> Maybe they thought they could downshift like a car.


----------

